# whos got the cleanest TT engine bay



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

whos got the cleanest TT engine bay. post a pic it may be you


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> whos got the cleanest TT engine bay. post a pic it may be you


 Lol, not me! But I'm slowly working on it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> whos got the cleanest TT engine bay. post a pic it may be you


 Mines


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Gandalf the White. Nobody's cleaner than him. 



01ttgt28 said:


> Mines


 That's pretty clean though. 

Haha, wow — look at your battery! It's so tiny (I feel I'd have to handle it with mittens or I'd break it — it must be strong though to power the whole car).


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

bet I qualify for biggest mess... had to fit a lot of crap in there!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

...that would be me... 









































































cheers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good thread! I can't compete yet, but love to look. 

Do you top mount turbo guys notice excessive heat in your bay, or is it comparable to every other top mounted vag car?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Living in Texas is cheating as there's no road salt


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> bet I qualify for biggest mess... had to fit a lot of crap in there!


 Tsk, tsk, Doug - look at all that extra weight in the form of crappy OEM plastic bits. Has Max taught you nothing?!  

Do you have any shots of your heater core lines? Since you have a PTE turbo as well, with the longer centre section, I'm wondering how you're clearing the core fittings. Is your turbo 4" inlet? My clearance is not good at all, but the OEM 90° fittings and billet fittings won't work either.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Living in Texas is cheating as there's no road salt


 But we have more than our fair share of ******** and they are just as caustic. ;-)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> But we have more than our fair share of ******** and they are just as caustic. ;-)


 We have plenty of ******** too so I can agree to that statement ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is the only pic I have of my bay:banghead: 
Dont mind all those hoses they will be gone soon


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Tsk, tsk, Doug - look at all that extra weight in the form of crappy OEM plastic bits. Has Max taught you nothing?!
> 
> Do you have any shots of your heater core lines? Since you have a PTE turbo as well, with the longer centre section, I'm wondering how you're clearing the core fittings. Is your turbo 4" inlet? My clearance is not good at all, but the OEM 90° fittings and billet fittings won't work either.


 I have one MK4 1.8T heater core line cut to size and one "custom" line that's fairly straight. They loop under the turbo inlet. I don't have any pictures of that specific area though sorry. Turbo inlet is 4" yep. PM me your email and I'll send you a pic when I get home later.



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Do you top mount turbo guys notice excessive heat in your bay, or is it comparable to every other top mounted vag car?


 I'm sure there is additional heat... I never measured it or had any problems due to it (melting wires or failed coilpacks). I was originally going with a PagParts bottom mount but changed directions to the full top mount. I've seen dyno runs in person with log manifold turbo kits making significantly less power than a top mount manifold.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You guys have way too much stuff in your engine bays. :laugh: 

This isn't even what it looked like when it came out of my GTI but it gives you an idea. Currently, a non AEB, vented valve cover, both VF mounts, and alternator housing are p/c'ed flat black, there are red coil packs, the emblems were ground off the intake mani and it's p/c'ed clear, more of the harness was hidden, and it's sitting in the black TT's engine bay awaiting more attention. And I got rid of the blue vac lines, there are 1200cc injectors with the driver box, an ATP fuel rail, BIG fuel lines, no more Walbro in the bay, an Aeromotive regulator, etc etc. :screwy: 











DougLoBue said:


> I've seen dyno runs in person with log manifold turbo kits making significantly less power than a top mount manifold.


 Top mount log or top mount tubular? If it's tubular, of course it's going to make more power.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v that's what mine should look like by spring time. Well almost a few differences


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Scigano said:


> Gandalf the White. Nobody's cleaner than him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks :thumbup: battery is 11.5 lbs but I run no radio stuff and a bunch of other deletes


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> bet I qualify for biggest mess... had to fit a lot of crap in there!


 Nice looking good :thumbup: now hit the dyno and tune that thing I want to see 500whp


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Def need new coolant bottle but still clean :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> Def need new coolant bottle but still clean :thumbup:


 Yea, but for the time being, "classic" yellow will have to do. ;-) 

cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sad that there are no shaved bays in here.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't think I have even ever seen a TT with a shaved bay. Do you have any pics stashed?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Mine:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Sad that there are no shaved bays in here.


 Not yet. Wish I had the time to do mine


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You guys are forgetting this tho
http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1012_2001_and_2002_audi_tt_quattro/viewall.html


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a great thread for clean up info.:thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Customized-Engine-Bays-Pics-Theory-Discussion 

I think I am going to get started soon...


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Airbox is letting mine down as i'm waiting on my new induction arriving.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> You guys are forgetting this tho
> http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1012_2001_and_2002_audi_tt_quattro/viewall.html


 That bay is nice.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> That bay is nice.


 I see yellow brake booster, green engine bay , two shades of purple on strut bar and intake mani, white couplers, two shades red on bushings and annodized fittings, two shades of blue for coolant hoses and air filter, carbon fiber, and an orange dipstick, lots of polished pieces, but a stock non polished fuel rail? On top of all that he runs his oil feed line over the valve cover and can't hide his PCV line under the inlet pipe? Colorful, and lots of work, but not very "clean" IMO. :what:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

This guy owns TT in ^^^ pic: 










:thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

One cannot be distracted from the shaved bay tho. Sure his tastes are a little whack but it's shaved


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> One cannot be distracted from the shaved bay tho. Sure his tastes are a little whack but it's shaved


 That's like saying, "yea she's fat and ugly but has a nice personality." Doesn't make it better. ;-)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Stock bays are like nails on a chalkboard to me. So many additional steps and things to work around when trying to get a job done. /end rant


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> That's like saying, "yea she's fat and ugly but has a nice personality." Doesn't make it better. ;-)


 Touché


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Stock bays are like nails on a chalkboard to me. So many additional steps and things to work around when trying to get a job done. /end rant


 It's no big deal, but then I have plenty of time an patience. IMO, we face so many other "difficulties" accessing stuff in the bay that spending the 2-3 minutes it takes to remove a bit or two of plastic is just not an issue. 

cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> It's no big deal, but then I have plenty of time an patience. IMO, we face so many other "difficulties" accessing stuff in the bay that spending the 2-3 minutes it takes to remove a bit or two of plastic is just not an issue.
> 
> cheers


 It's not the 2-3 minutes to move, it's the breaking plastic clips and ripping hoses that happens when you have to move all the crap out of the way to get to the real problem. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

My engine bay is a mess but I love this thread! Can't wait to post mine in here soon. 

Love the big turbo baysopcorn:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Neb said:


> That bay is nice.


 Do u guys think it really has 600hp ????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I dunno. Need more proof


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ill play..


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

He's running a GT35 so its possible. I don't know about his fueling though. He's running 870CC injectors and W/M. I don't think he has enough injector to get to 600hp. I'm no tuner, but after having my mechanic crunch some numbers on my setup, running a PTE 5858 DBB, ID 1000's, on E85, making 500hp is going to be close.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Do u guys think it really has 600hp ????


 I have a hard time believing that too.  Factory intake, fuel lines, fuel rail, minimal crank case venting, and most likely more that would not would allow it to add up to those claims.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ill play..


 winner 

where did you get that heat shield by the way?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> He's running a GT35 so its possible. I don't know about his fueling though. He's running 870CC injectors and W/M. I don't think he has enough injector to get to 600hp. I'm no tuner, but after having my mechanic crunch some numbers on my setup, running a PTE 5858 DBB, ID 1000's, on E85, making 500hp is going to be close.


 My car is identical to what you're talking about and 500awhp is reachable- just needs over 30psi of boost and a solid tune. My 465awhp run was with a bad tune, with bad fueling and no timing added at 30psi.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I know it can be done, I was just saying it would be close. Like you said the tune would have to be straight to get it there. What size injectors are you running doug? I'm thinking about stepping up to 1200's.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> winner
> 
> where did you get that heat shield by the way?


 thanks man, ebay i think.. it was 30 bucks i think


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks man, ebay i think.. it was 30 bucks i think


 30 bucks well spent looks fancy . Does it bolt in to strut tower where the stock air box went?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> My car is identical to what you're talking about and 500awhp is reachable- just needs over 30psi of boost and a solid tune. My 465awhp run was with a bad tune, with bad fueling and no timing added at 30psi.


 Yeah 500hp aint a problem it the 600hp their claiming.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ill play..


 Dame thats alot of bling bling  looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> 30 bucks well spent looks fancy . Does it bolt in to strut tower where the stock air box went?


 no, but i made an L brace for it..


----------



## Jarreddl (Nov 22, 2011)

*my bay*

just recently did all the emissions delete


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you could take a stock car, 100% stock and it would look "clean", if the cars with all the plastic cover count as clean..... 

i can keep my hood closed and say i have the cleanest bay of all!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

bklnstunt718 is the winner so far. 
Ill post mine soon...... Sorta finished just need a billet dip stick


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

really? 
change your air intake and chrome some parts and you win a "cleanest" bay contest? 

do you really mean clean as in white glove test clean? when i hear of clean i think of all the clutter removed and the emptiest aka shaved....


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im with speed on this one :thumbup: 

Dont get me wrong, the polished parts and everything are really nice but its not the shiniest bay, its the cleanest!!!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> This is the only pic I have of my bay:banghead:
> Dont mind all those hoses they will be gone soon


 Love the dipstick ......... 




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/page5/


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking nice brett love all the carbon fiber :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The word "Clean", means different things to different people.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Looking nice brett love all the carbon fiber :thumbup:


 there is a post with about carbon fiber boser hood I want to make that all I need is 5 orders 4 really as I am going to get one y... you know that i have been working on the design about a year and i know you want a carbon fiber hood $$$$$$ send here - - -  

might cost $2500.00 and that is at my cost plus only $10.00 plus shipping you in or going to buy one of mine that i have ..??? 

thanks .. did you get your Brake Fluid CAP ?? those other bays need the billet dipsticks.... high polish the one for that bling bay.....


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*"Clean"*

Believe the word "clean" is more then not meaning today that a engine bay only showing the motor and deleting everything possible... 

in fact to start taking everything out of bay resurfacing the entire interior painting/covering to perfection with color matching/combining to allow the best ... 





































couple examples....... 

as they say "LESS IS MORE"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The thing about shaved bays are the older cars are way easier to do. Anything MKIV and up requires lots of deleting and relocating. Those of us who push our cars still will end up with everything covered in coolant and cracks in the paint. Probably why you dont see many shaved bay TT's


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will have one. I am trying to figure out what I can do with the motor still in it, then do everything I can't get to when I start the swap process. Sai and a/c are going soon, next after that will be switching to air/water ic. Strut brace overflow is sounding better and better the more I think about it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I will have one. I am trying to figure out what I can do with the motor still in it, then do everything I can't get to when I start the swap process. Sai and a/c are going soon, next after that will be switching to air/water ic. Strut brace overflow is sounding better and better the more I think about it.


 Yeah I wouldnt delete the overflow just my $.02 lol unless you like overheating and washing the bay a lot:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No kidding! I'm not into only having a inline filler for a daily. Things should still function properly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No kidding! I'm not into only having a inline filler for a daily. Things should still function properly.


 Yeah and the bar is perfect...just needs to be pressure tested after the filler is welded on and the ports are tapped


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

some are adding a fake fire wall enclosed and routing those things in there coolant brake fluid stays just gets concealed.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah but thats not a shaved bay...thats a half assed attempt at best


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

three quarters maybe more depending how detailed the hiding


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the shaved bays where all you see is an engine to me defines "clean". 

I know modern cars are harder to atain that, so the closer you are to that, the cleaner. 

I always wonder how many of the cars in those pics actually run and can be driven like normal cars... 

Like often times I notice pics of shaved bays dont even have hoses hooked up, or other things like that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those with shaved bays are truly only show cars. They rarely get driven and are more problematic then they're worth. That's why those cars are always so clean. If you look at some very carefully you will see things hidden and relocated. But all the wires get run through the frame rails and that involves splitting and extending most of the harness. The hoses get run down tu under the frame where the power steering is hidden and so on. It's like a big game of hide and seek when you know what you're looking for


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> the shaved bays where all you see is an engine to me defines "clean".
> 
> I know modern cars are harder to atain that, so the closer you are to that, the cleaner.
> 
> ...


 Lots will actually run. A friend of mine has a nice shaved bay in his raddo and it's 100% fully functional. Supershcarged VR to boot. 

lumpy cams and side exit = awesome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OOcNNjdnFvg 

This is the almost finished by minus some coolant lines.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

if I have a car I intend on driving it.... The TT hit 120K did not drive it a lot this last year 9K but 

did not go a lot of places SOWO and Waterfest and some 100 mile close shows..... Not near what I had booked.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

My last shave project. It was a Corrado, and didn't get completed due to major life changes. Of course things are missing, but not much more than fuel lines were going to be going to the back of the bay. The rest of the stuff would have been hidden under the intake manifold.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> I know it can be done, I was just saying it would be close. Like you said the tune would have to be straight to get it there. What size injectors are you running doug? I'm thinking about stepping up to 1200's.


 I run ID1000's at 4bar so I think 1080cc of flow. Calculate down to about a 730cc injector due to e85. I can make my goal of 500awhp on these, I think.

I tried to run 2200's with really poor results. Stick to the injector dynamic lineup IMO unless your tuner recommends otherwise and is able to tune for them.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll post a picture of mine when I get the engine back in the bay!!


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah ID's are the way to go. I thought about doin the 2000's, but I think that would be way more injector than I need. I already got the 1000's so I think I'll just stick with them for now.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*dipstick and tube*

all i know is everyone needs a new dipstick and or tube...... 











*looks much nicer and will not break.......*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Too late I already have one


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes I saw yours... thanks for the purchase..... 

How have you liked or not liked so far ?

mines been on over 2 years ... now not one problem

finally have great dipstick wire as good or better then OEM

Happy Holidays to all .....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its holding up well:thumbup:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

still working on the min-max oil reading keep testing 

criss crosses to keep the oil on longer so it is easier to see where

the oil line is...... have not found the best one yet....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's fine I think. Easy enough to understand where the lines at


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

hooray trim


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine a little while ago..








Steve


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Mine a little while ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VR-T! Is that a air-to-water I/C?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, air to water intercooler.
700+ lb/ft torque on 26psi.
Steve


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Late__Apex said:


>


i do like


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Not Popping my hood.*

Not popping my hood, man these TT's are so hard to make clean, I already deleted everything thats possible to delete from the engine bay and still embarrassed to show my engine bay off. and I dont like to cover the motor up with a bunch of plastic covers.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

germanengineering g60 said:


> Not popping my hood, man these TT's are so hard to make clean, I already deleted everything thats possible to delete from the engine bay and still embarrassed to show my engine bay off. and I dont like to cover the motor up with a bunch of plastic covers.


Come on don't be nervous show us what's under your skirt


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

show us what is under your bonnet ......

a lot of engines that stuff could really spruce up......



















black caps... sweet.......


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

OK only pic I got.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

germanengineering g60 said:


> OK only pic I got.


Come on a little more you can't just show the knee cap pull the skirt up higher I want to see it all


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> show us what is under your bonnet ......
> 
> a lot of engines that stuff could really spruce up......
> 
> ...


Looking good brett love the carbon fiber


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

How is the new build going ? Told a guy about your dipstick and tube fitting and a pic of your engine bay with it in it


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> How is the new build going ? Told a guy about your dipstick and tube fitting and a pic of your engine bay with it in it


Lol I just told a tt guy to get a hold of you :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

And your both talking to ME!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> And your both talking to ME!!!


Nice lol :thumbup:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Nice lol :thumbup:


 Just responed to that other guy  :wave:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

any new one or updates.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

I finished mine but its super dirty.
NJ lays down a stupid amount of salt everytime it flurries
:facepalm:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*divert a bit*

who is going to SOWO ????

this is 4th or 5th year for me but 1st year with a Official Booth...... Stop by...... main field.

finished fuel line/ ::










IE fuel rail FPR holder they have complete nice stuff... 

all the CAPS on special as want CAPS at SOWO.......


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the opposite of a clean engine bay, its full of crap in there 

You can see a little bit that looks ok tho 










And yes - I have one blue and one black fitting - its just an illustration of my laissez faire attitude


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Matt_B said:


>


I have the same problem with the OEM fuel rail and SEM manifold. :screwy:


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Tell me about it. To be fair the fuel lines were previously running either side of the charge pipe but there was a very near miss with a fuel leak over the alternator and so the aeroquip button was pushed. I have the walbro pump tucked away to the left near the expansion tank so coming from the front backwards seemed the best solution.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt_B said:


> Tell me about it. To be fair the fuel lines were previously running either side of the charge pipe but there was a very near miss with a fuel leak over the alternator and so the aeroquip button was pushed. I have the walbro pump tucked away to the left near the expansion tank so coming from the front backwards seemed the best solution.


Please snap off some pics of the HPFP mounting location. Im getting ready to do the same with mine. I want to see how youve got it run/mounted.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem, I will take some pics at the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Before











After


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Going for that OEM+ look


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

that looks awesome. did you wrinkle black the IM, VC, and charge pipe?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep,
Looks pretty similar to the stock covers.
Also full emissions delete and polished everything else.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Question for you all: How are you guys keeping the coil pack wires non visable? Worried about them getting too hot without the heat wrapping?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Question for you all: How are you guys keeping the coil pack wires non visable? Worried about them getting too hot without the heat wrapping?


nope, not at all.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> Question for you all: How are you guys keeping the coil pack wires non visable? Worried about them getting too hot without the heat wrapping?


Not worried about it. I will probably need a new harness soon. 2 of my connectors are broken pretty bad.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the process of pricing out a fully shaved and tucked engine bay, after much research it seems like I may have the first TT to fully shave the bay, it won't be cheap but it will be super sexy once finished...


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I am working on mine but I really want to gut the **** out of it!!!!!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah some ballpark quotes I've heard are in the $8-10k range...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine will be shaved soon.


----------



## butlerlm (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Thats killed it


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, Nice!


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> all i know is everyone needs a new dipstick and or tube......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get this o.o


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Mine will be shaved soon.



Oh lawd!!! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Neb said:


> That bay is nice.


Very hulk-inspired. haha


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*maybe not the clean-EST*

.. but for a 14 year old, I think I got her looking pretty clean... 










:beer:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*looks awesome*



VWstung said:


> Going for that OEM+ look


nice detail job. You need to find 2 strut mount covers though!? Your coil paks look awesome like that..


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

My bay has taken far longer than expected, but it's nearly finished now...


image hosting no sign up

free image uploader

how to use print screen

image sharing

Now judge away lol


----------

